# Getting so fed up and depressed with IBS



## shortie (Apr 28, 2011)

I really am getting so fed up and depressed with my IBS-D, it is taking over my life, controlling me, stopping me doing things.Im 30 now but as far back as i can remember i have always had bowel problems, i just learned to live with it. When i was young and at school, i remember that i must have gone to the toilet countless times before leaving the house in an attempt to empty my bowels so that i did not need to go to the toilet at school. Every time i was nervous, like a swimming or diving competition, i used to get urgent BM's and an upset stomach before hand. At that age i just used to put it down to a nervous tummy. I also used to get sudden onset diarrhea.As i got older and started going on nights out, it was like i got nervous before hand and there started the urgent BM's. I used to avoid stopping over places as i was embarrassed about having to use their toilet several times in the morning. But hey. i learned to live with it.However, back in DECEMBER 2010 my dad was really ill (he's in his 70's), we really though it was touch and go with the symptoms he was having but luckily, after 5 months, he was diagnosed with Parkinsons and now he is on medication, his quality of life is so much better. It was at this stressful time that i noticed my IBS get worse. I have more diarrhea attacks ad my morning rush increased. I got to the point of taking loperamide (immodium) every other day, especially if on earlies at work. I went to my doctor and discussed my problems for the first time, its something i'd grown up with and manage before, so i was too embarrassed to speak to my doctor about. She basically listened to my symptoms, took blood tests and said she was happy it was IBS and try to reduce my stress levels and take immodium as and when required.Fastforward to JUNE 2011 and again my stress levels went through the roof and my IBS got worse. I changed roles at work and my partners was diagnosed with breast cancer (having now had a mastectomy and still ongoing with her chemo). As you can imagine, with so much going on, i was so stressed and my IBS worsened. I now hate going out anywhere, and with everything my partner is going through, she finds it hard to understand my problem. She says its all in my head and get over it, dont get me wrong, the stressing does make it worse, but i cant help it. frequent IBS-D and the morning rush is unbearable and really affects me at work. I have been back to my doctor who has prescribed Audmonal Forte 120mg Capsules (Alverine Citrate), 1 capsule 3 times a day and a dairy free diet. But to be honest, after 3 - 4 weeks, i havent noticed a difference.I dont know what to do now, i just need some normality back!


----------



## shortie (Apr 28, 2011)

Back to the doctors today after 4 weeks on the dairy free diet, Re-prescribed Audmonal Forte 120 mg and asked me to look into relaxation techniques / stress management.


----------

